
‘Way Too Late’: Inside Amazon’s Biggest Outbreak - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/19/technology/amazon-coronavirus-workers.html
======
lowdose
[http://archive.is/KoQRr](http://archive.is/KoQRr)

